# Track scale compatibility questions



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I know Carrera track is 1/24 and is used for both the 1/24 and 1/32 sets.

Now -- will 1/43 Carrera GO! cars run on the same track? Or do they need 1/43 track only?

Thanks.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

1976Cordoba said:


> I know Carrera track is 1/24 and is used for both the 1/24 and 1/32 sets.
> 
> Now -- will 1/43 Carrera GO! cars run on the same track? Or do they need 1/43 track only?
> 
> Thanks.


The track specs for the GO! track show it using a 14.8 volt, 2x 350 mAmp transformer. The Evolution (1/24 to 1/32 track) using a 14.8 volt transformer, but no amperage is specified.

I'd suspect they are the same and that you could run 1/43's on the 1/32 / 1/24 tracks just fine.

Do the 1/43 GO! cars use guide blades too? Wonder if they are the same size slot?

Hope that helps!
PD2:thumbsup: </SPAN>


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Carrera GO and SCX Compact will run an Carrera 1/24 track. Artin 1/43 slot cars are designed to run at a lower voltage 7.5 to 9 volts. If you replace the stock Artin 1/43 motor with a green endbell motor than it will run really good using the Evolution power supply.

Carrera GO and Artin 1/43 slot cars use a pin guide and the SCX Compact 1/43 slot cars use a guide flag. 

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

BRS Hobbies said:


> Carrera GO and SCX Compact will run an Carrera 1/24 track. Artin 1/43 slot cars are designed to run at a lower voltage 7.5 to 9 volts. If you replace the stock Artin 1/43 motor with a green endbell motor than it will run really good using the Evolution power supply.
> 
> Carrera GO and Artin 1/43 slot cars use a pin guide and the SCX Compact 1/43 slot cars use a guide flag.
> 
> ...


Excellent -- so Carrera from 1:43 all the way to 1:24 will work on Carrera track and power no problems.

And SCX 1:43 (like those recently featured at Target, I assume) will also work on Carrera 1:24 track and power.

Artin does not interest me much, honestly, but the info is good to know.

Thanks for the answers -- I may try a Carerra layout this year due to the flexibility of the different scale sizes you can run on it. A LHS nearby is building a 4-lane Carerra so I will eyeball it some more before I commit to anything.


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

> Excellent -- so Carrera from 1:43 all the way to 1:24 will work on Carrera track and power no problems.


Carrera 1:43 and 1:32 slot cars will work using the Evolution (1/32) power supply. Carrera Exclusiv (1/24) uses an 18 volt power supply which is on the high side for the 1:43 cars and 1:32 slot cars. Ideally, you will need either both the 1/32 and 1/24 power supplies or an adjustable voltage power supply to run all the scales. 



> And SCX 1:43 (like those recently featured at Target, I assume) will also work on Carrera 1:24 track and power.


Correct.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## Gadav1 (Oct 11, 2007)

I run 1/43 scale cars on my scalextric. I did have to file down the guide pin for a better fit. Its amazing how well the cars handle.


----------

